# Wish List for Santa?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What's on your Christmas Wish list?


> 2012 Sportsman 850 XP-EPS :bigok: But that's some BIG wishin.... lol

Actually all I asked for was a new pair of boots. lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I just want to see my oldest boy, daughter in law and granddaughter to make it home safely from OK for the holidays and back again. Man do I miss them.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I ask for the same things every year....socks and underware. Reason I ask for those 2 things, I know no one will buy them... Lol
Christmas for me is about spending time with family and friends, not about gifts


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ agreed


----------



## Camo750 (Oct 23, 2011)

All i want for christmas is for my brute to run ha ha


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

My stroker to be finished :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBuckeye (Oct 29, 2011)

GoPro Hero 2 camera so I can take some vids of my Dad and I riding together.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

^^X's 2!! No substitute for family time. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

840 DSC stg 1!


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Spend time with my children


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

want to spend time with the ones that mean the most to me. MY Girls. Merry Christmas guys. God has blessed all of you abundantly, if you think differently, take a trip to a third world country. Remember to thank HIM first and keep Christ in Christmas.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well said roboquad ^

I want a DSC HC kit for my trusty brute and new rhino axels on all for corners lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I just want some warmer weather to ride in...


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

RRA .458, New Harley, and our New House


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

A frigging dishwasher. 


Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

To get a new truck, then sell the Brute for a system, level, tires/wheels, and pipes


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ or get a new truck and keep the brute? Lol.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i want exhaust for my truck..true duals-magnaflows with 4" x 18" tips and 2.5" pipe


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spend time with the family


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Some metal to put up a large shop at the hizzy... Currently taking donations.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

To see my family and bag a good buck!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> ^ or get a new truck and keep the brute? Lol.


I would, but everyone i know just got out of 4wheelers, and all the places i ride (except mudd maddness) have been closed. I'm only 15 and don't have anywhere to ride, no license, and no way to do any big repairs if i tear something up..... I know i'm going to miss it a ton


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Outlaws on ss212's and a 4 year supply of new axles! Hahaha!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting myself a new Brute.

Don't really care what the wife or Santa gets me!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

my two front teesh.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> I'm getting myself a new Brute.
> 
> Don't really care what the wife or Santa gets me!


Awesome!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i told santa i want a catvos 4 inch lift with arched arms, 4 rhino axels, and 4 29.5x9.5x14 outlaw 2's...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> i told santa i want a catvos 4 inch lift with arched arms, 4 rhino axels, and 4 29.5x9.5x14 outlaw 2's...


I wish santa liked me that much :34:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

MSD, a 4500 viper max winch and a safe christmas to all


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Stage 2 cams , Biggun full, 09 shocks, 4wd manual engagement, ODI grips.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

for all my family ,an friends, to have a safe an merry xmas,


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

santa dont love me that much. its just a WISH a verry BIG wish..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some 29.5s would be nice, but santas broke this year for me.... IE: my wallet is empty, lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

A new front bumper to replace the cheesy plastic one that is all busted up and held together with sheet metal screws and sheet metal


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess if it's a wish list...I want a new Silver metallic Brute to go with my Royal Red one. Then I could have a trail Brute and a mud Brute. That would be sooo sweet!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wheel well covers for the Pathfinder (the kind the RAM's have with the rivets - I think that's cool)...dang the side of the vehicle gets dirty.

Since that won't be happening any time soon, I'm going to wrap the guitar I bought myself today. An accordion at a campfire just isn't cool


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. what kind did ya get?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A Washburn acoustic from Costco.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Time off. Between school and work my time is destroyed. I'm in class at 8:00am and home from work at 7:00pm. Every day but Sunday since September. And most Sundays I get to catch up on housework with my wife and tackle a minimum of three hours of homework.

So Santa, if you're listening score me a paid vacation for the next two weeks till school starts again...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I just want my gopro and my bike fixed our family is close and we are always spending time together!!! 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Sanative said:


> I would, but everyone i know just got out of 4wheelers, and all the places i ride (except mudd maddness) have been closed. I'm only 15 and don't have anywhere to ride, no license, and no way to do any big repairs if i tear something up..... I know i'm going to miss it a ton


you can come ride with me and my friends in farmerville when I get mine running.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> you can come ride with me and my friends in farmerville when I get mine running.


Where at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend posted this on Facebook. This seemed like the best place to post it. While we're thinking about what we want, remember to think about those who can't be home this Christmas season.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very moving....thank you D for posting.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

brute574 said:


> RRA .458, New Harley, and our New House


 
Looks Like Christmas at our New House, Started Moving in this Weekend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um... from the looks of it we could all come have Christmas there. That really your house? If so Im in the wrong business.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

YEP, I do OK.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice Brute574. Congradulations. Great Christmas for you and your family.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice house, i got my gopro hero 2! So I'm happy and some going out shirts games for the ps3 and that's it all I wanted was the gopro really.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

brute574 said:


> YEP, I do OK.


Dang thought I did ok. Thanks for the reality check lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't Want to Show off too Many of my Toys, You Guys Might Get Jealous


----------

